# Replacing valve cover, anything else I should do while I'm doing that?



## Kristen (Aug 12, 2018)

My 2014 1.4 turbo (just under 35k miles) just threw a code of p0170, it was "running lean". Mechanic says its a bad vaulve cover. Is there anything else that tends to wear quickly that I should have him do while hes in there?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Kristen said:


> My 2014 1.4 turbo (just under 35k miles) just threw a code of p0170, it was "running lean". Mechanic says its a bad vaulve cover. Is there anything else that tends to wear quickly that I should have him do while hes in there?



Potential causes for a *P0170 *code include:

a vacuum leak,
unmetered air leaks
Fuel saturated engine oil
Leak in turbo air charge hoses (if equipped)
Possibly bad O2 sensor
Oil contamination in MAF connector or O2 sensor connectors.
Also check ignition coils, cam and crank sensors, and oil sensor for leakage contributing to oil intrusion in wiring harness.
Defective MAF (Mass Air Flow) sensor
Defective fuel pressure regulator

Read more at: https://www.obd-codes.com/p0170

2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Kristen said:


> My 2014 1.4 turbo (just under 35k miles) just threw a code of p0170, it was "running lean". Mechanic says its a bad vaulve cover. Is there anything else that tends to wear quickly that I should have him do while hes in there?


make sure the intake manifold still has the orange check valve and that its clean. If its missing, either get the fix kit sold here by a fellow member (have your mechanic do it) or get a new intake manifold...that orange valve is part of the entire pcv system which that valve cover is also a part of and is whats causing your P0171 code.


----------



## jstahliv (Apr 13, 2016)

THIS!!!! "make sure the intake manifold still has the orange check valve and that its clean "


----------

